# Lester buildings



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Does any one on here have any experience or know any one with experience with Lester Buildings. Been talking to one of their contractors about a storage barn.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

cornshucker said:


> Does any one on here have any experience or know any one with experience with Lester Buildings. Been talking to one of their contractors about a storage barn.


I have no direct experience, but I've seen a few of their buildings in person and they seem as well built as any other company's buildings. I'm sort of thinking of calling them myself for a quote later on this year.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I have no direct experience, but I've seen a few of their buildings in person and they seem as well built as any other company's buildings. I'm sort of thinking of calling them myself for a quote later on this year.


Thanks Marc this contractor for them seems on the up and up, not pushy, and answers questions thoroughly. Going to meet with him and look at a couple of his other projects and then will decide. Still going to look at a couple of other options but I seem to come back around to this building. Done sent one other guy a packing told after he called me 6 times and sent 7 texts in one day wanting to know how quick we could get something done after telling him I had a couple of others I was talking to. Price will be some factor but not the deciding factor.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

cornshucker said:


> Thanks Marc this contractor for them seems on the up and up, not pushy, and answers questions thoroughly. Going to meet with him and look at a couple of his other projects and then will decide. Still going to look at a couple of other options but I seem to come back around to this building. Done sent one other guy a packing told after he called me 6 times and sent 7 texts in one day wanting to know how quick we could get something done after telling him I had a couple of others I was talking to. Price will be some factor but not the deciding factor.


You are right about pricing not being the only factor. I'm going to be building a hay barn this fall or early next year. We are partial to Morton Buildings. We have 4 of them. So we know exactly what to expect of them. With timeframes to build and the whole process. So to me any other contractor would have to be quite a bit cheaper for me to choose someone besides Morton to build our building just because of the unknown to me of other builders. Though there is another local builder around that I've seen building a few buildings in the area and they go up fast once they are started.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Snow and wind load was my decideing factor HERE.Some salesman would give you the deer in the headlights look when asked what the rateings are on their building."I'm sure it's good enough" wasn't good enough for me.

To "Code"is not adequate here a lot of roofs went in on builldings built to "Code"


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Snow and wind loading are really important. The Illinois law calls for 20# snow/sqft and 70 MPH wind.

Twice before I built my arena, we had 80 MPH straight line winds through here. I up my requirement to 90 MPH wind loading. Haven't had any straight line winds through here since the building was finished---go figure!

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Snow and wind loading are really important. The Illinois law calls for 20# snow/sqft and 70 MPH wind.
> 
> Twice before I built my arena, we had 80 MPH straight line winds through here. I up my requirement to 90 MPH wind loading. Haven't had any straight line winds through here since the building was finished---go figure!
> 
> Ralph


But if you hadn't built it to that wind loading the next day you would have had that straightline wind and no more building.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone hear of or have experience with Farmtek and their ClearSpan fabric structures?

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod%3B10052%3Bft1_tension_fabric_buildings%3Bpginstallation


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Thorim said:


> Anyone hear of or have experience with Farmtek and their ClearSpan fabric structures?
> 
> http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod%3B10052%3Bft1_tension_fabric_buildings%3Bpginstallation


A few guys on here have them and seem to like them. There are a couple guys around here that have them also. I just can't get over the temporary feel of them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thorim said:


> Anyone hear of or have experience with Farmtek and their ClearSpan fabric structures?
> 
> http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod%3B10052%3Bft1_tension_fabric_buildings%3Bpginstallation


I used to be a dealer for Farmtek/Clearspan, the building you get all depends on the green you spend. Some of the economy buildings I wouldn't recommend if you expect any kind of snow load.

I have two 38x72's with the 2 3/8" pipe on four foot centers, 19 foot height. I also have two 42x96's and they are much heavier then our original 38x72's. The 42' wide ones use 3 1/2" pipe for the rafters on 4' centers. The 38 foot wide ones they offer now use the 3 1/2" 14 gauge pipe on 5' centers, those have a option of being ordered on 4' centers for added rating on snow load.

Oldest buildings are the 38 footers, had one cover fail on those. Ordered them both in August of one year, only had time to assemble one of them, the other cover stayed folded/rolled up till the next year, that cover failed right where it was folded, kinda like creasing a piece of paper to get a clean line when you tear it.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

mlappin said:


> I used to be a dealer for Farmtek/Clearspan, the building you get all depends on the green you spend. Some of the economy buildings I wouldn't recommend if you expect any kind of snow load.
> 
> I have two 38x72's with the 2 3/8" pipe on four foot centers, 19 foot height. I also have two 42x96's and they are much heavier then our original 38x72's. The 42' wide ones use 3 1/2" pipe for the rafters on 4' centers. The 38 foot wide ones they offer now use the 3 1/2" 14 gauge pipe on 5' centers, those have a option of being ordered on 4' centers for added rating on snow load.
> 
> Oldest buildings are the 38 footers, had one cover fail on those. Ordered them both in August of one year, only had time to assemble one of them, the other cover stayed folded/rolled up till the next year, that cover failed right where it was folded, kinda like creasing a piece of paper to get a clean line when you tear it.


I'd gotten a quote of approximately 110,000 for a little over a 10,000 sq ft structure, don't have all the details in the quote on hand. I believe that was delivered

and having them erect it.


----------

